# Makita 9227CB



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyidea when the Makita is available?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Im waiting on a phone call as I have another customer waiting on one too.... 

I should have some stock in the next couple of days though but they were out of stock when I called on Friday. 

Johnny


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Gleamingkleen said:


> :wave:


Just saved me a pm 

All the best,

John


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

any update?


----------

